

20 Years of Impulse Tracker - bane
http://roartindon.blogspot.de/2014/02/20-years-of-impulse-tracker.html?2=2

======
davvid
Impulse Tracker and mod tracking is the reason I got into computers; I really
enjoyed reading this.

If you're curious to try out trackers, Schism Tracker is a modern cross-
platform Impulse Tracker clone [1]. If you're looking for files that you can
load into it, aminet [2] is a great resource. I remember downloading a lot of
celsius [3] drum n' bass tracks back in the 386/486 days.

[1]
[http://schismtracker.org/wiki/Schism%20Tracker](http://schismtracker.org/wiki/Schism%20Tracker)

[2] [http://aminet.net/tree?path=mods](http://aminet.net/tree?path=mods)

[3] [http://aminet.net/mods/cels](http://aminet.net/mods/cels)

